# Intense Tracer 2017



## ragetty (7. Februar 2017)

so, endlich ist es da ... release auf dem homepage.

ich finde, im GuG, keine große überraschung, jedoch einige interessante details.

preis und verfügbarkeit in DE? 
frame only möglich?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (7. Februar 2017)

Frameset 4198€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. Februar 2017)

schön, wieder was neues aus Temecula zu sehen.
Ebenso auch das video ist nett:





 
aber so ganz mag mir der Rahmen nicht gefallen; wiedermal ist es der Sitzdom-Bereich (wie sieht der bei XL aus?)
Dazu würde ich gerne mal eins sehen, mit komplett schwarzen Links komplett in Intense-Red oder zur Not auch in dem schwarz/grau.


----------



## iRider (8. Februar 2017)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schön, wieder was neues aus China zu sehen.



Habe das mal für Dich korrigiert.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Februar 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Habe das mal für Dich korrigiert.


not welded in cali? wobei, dass ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein müsste...


----------



## iRider (8. Februar 2017)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> not welded in cali? wobei, dass ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein müsste...



Carbon...geschweisst????
Werden wohl demnächst 35% teurer werden wenn The Donald Ernst macht. Oder hat Intense das schon eingepreist?

Optisch gefällt der Rahmen mir echt gut, aber Chinacarbon, Boost, PF, innenverlegte Züge...


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Februar 2017)

whaat... dachte das sei alu...back to the roots... da lag ich ja voll daneben... hab mich wohl von den Bildern des Prototyps beeinflusen lassen.
chinacarbon mussja nicht schlecht sein, aber da hat eben jeder so seine Einstellung / seinen Geschmack...


----------



## DarkAvenger (10. Februar 2017)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> whaat... dachte das sei alu...back to the roots... da lag ich ja voll daneben... hab mich wohl von den Bildern des Prototyps beeinflusen lassen.
> chinacarbon mussja nicht schlecht sein, aber da hat eben jeder so seine Einstellung / seinen Geschmack...


Gibt kein Alu mehr von Intense...


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Februar 2017)

m16a / uzzi?


----------



## Matte (10. Februar 2017)

Spider ist auch in der Alu-Version erhältlich.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (14. Februar 2017)

Gestern konnte ich das Gute Stück begutachten. Das neue Tracer macht optisch schon eine Menge her.
Es wirkt, wie fast immer, in natura viel schöner als auf den Fotos. Die Verarbeitung des Carbon Rahmens sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus und spielt in der ersten Liga mit (muss es natürlich auch bei diesem Preis).
Die Lackierung ist auch ein echter Hingucker wenn man es knallig mag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dmartin20 (19. April 2017)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich das Gute Stück begutachten. Das neue Tracer macht optisch schon eine Menge her.
> Es wirkt, wie fast immer, in natura viel schöner als auf den Fotos. Die Verarbeitung des Carbon Rahmens sieht auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus und spielt in der ersten Liga mit (muss es natürlich auch bei diesem Preis).
> Die Lackierung ist auch ein echter Hingucker wenn man es knallig mag!



Habe es heute auch in Live gesehen. Tolles bike. Mir hat es aber die Uzzi irgendwie angetan.


----------



## TheEnd (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Hat es einer schon mal auf dem Trail fliegen lassen und kann ein wenig was berichten !!

Mfg


----------



## TheEnd (20. Mai 2017)

Was mich noch interessieren würde hat es eine Aufnahme für nen Flaschenhalter ?

Mfg


----------

